# Zeichen in einem String hochstellen?



## sicLotus (11. Okt 2010)

Hallo, ich würde gerne ein Textfeld in meinem GUI mit einem Label beschriften. Es sollte die Beschriftung a^n mod m haben. Nun ist meine Frage, wie kann man das formatiert ausgeben? Also so:

```
a<sup>n</sup> mod m
```

Edit: hm.. scheinbar interpretiert der das nicht.. aber ihr wisst hoffentlich was ich meine


----------



## Michael... (11. Okt 2010)

Einmal ist da ein Fehler in der Syntax und zum anderen brauchst das JLabel die html-Tags, damit es erkennt, dass es sich hier um html handelt:

```
<html>a<sup>n</sup> mod m</html>
```


----------



## sicLotus (11. Okt 2010)

Wenn ich das mache, dann ist das Label länger als der Text..
also das label sieht quasi so aus:
" _________          a^n mod m"

_ entspricht einem leerzeichen


----------



## Michael... (11. Okt 2010)

Hat Du dazu Bsp Code?


----------



## sicLotus (11. Okt 2010)

```
JLabel label6 = new JLabel("<html>a<sup>n</sup> mod m</html>");
```
Sollte eingentlich so sein wie bei dir


----------



## SlaterB (11. Okt 2010)

von eigentlich geht die Welt noch mal unter

```
public class TestGUI  extends JFrame {
    public TestGUI() {
        JLabel label6 = new JLabel("<html>a<sup>n</sup> mod m</html>");
        getContentPane().setLayout(new FlowLayout());
        add(label6);
        label6.setOpaque(true);
        label6.setBackground(Color.GREEN);

        setSize(200, 200);
        setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
        setVisible(true);
    }

    public static void main(String[] args) {
        new TestGUI();
    }
}
```
funktioniert


----------



## Michael... (11. Okt 2010)

Würde auch sagen, Du hast da keine Leerzeichen, sondern irgendwo eine CENTER Ausrichtung


----------



## sicLotus (11. Okt 2010)

Wie kann ich eine Center - Ausrichtung haben, wenn das nirgendswo steht?
Ich habe exakt diese Zeile wie sie oben steht. Und das ist auch das einzige wo ich jemals HTML benutzt habe. Das Problem besteht ja selbst dann noch, wenn ich nur <html>a</html> benutze.


----------



## Michael... (11. Okt 2010)

sicLotus hat gesagt.:


> Wie kann ich eine Center - Ausrichtung haben, wenn das nirgendswo steht?


Ich meinte jetzt nicht unbedingt die Ausrichtung des Textes, sondern die des Labels vielleicht liegts am Layout oder... verpass dem Label doch mal eine Border oder eine Hintergrundfarbe, damit man mal die Ausdehung des Labels sieht.

Darauf wollte Slater ja mit seinem Bsp. hinweisen.


----------



## ARadauer (11. Okt 2010)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:


> von eigentlich geht die Welt noch mal unter



:lol:


----------

